# Why aren't new lenses weather sealed?



## gshocked (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Is it odd that Canon still makes new Lenses that aren't weather sealed?


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 30, 2014)

No, because "weather sealing" is seen as a "pro" feature and Canon doesn't want "pro's" to use their entry- and mid-level offerings.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

Weather sealing is a feature restricted to L-series lenses. Which new L-series lenses don't have weather sealing?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 30, 2014)

Weather sealing is not the same thing as weather proofing or being watertight. Throw enough "weather" at the equipment and it will fail. You're better off bringing plastic bags, umbrellas etc. if you can. It is not a good feeling when a lens fails because of a nick in the rubber.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess its more a wish...

But I was looking at a friends Nikon 50mm f/1.4 G lens and that at least has a rubber gasket to stop dust entering your camera... The Canon 50mm f/1.4 hasn't got one


----------



## Zv (Jan 30, 2014)

gshocked said:


> I guess its more a wish...
> 
> But I was looking at a friends Nikon 50mm f/1.4 G lens and that at least has a rubber gasket to stop dust entering your camera... The Canon 50mm f/1.4 hasn't got one



The 50 1.4 is a design from the early 90s era! Hardly qualifies as "new".


----------



## Kwanon (Jan 30, 2014)

None of my 3 L lenses are weather resistant... I believe only about 50% of L lenses are weather resistant


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

gshocked said:


> But I was looking at a friends Nikon 50mm f/1.4 G lens and that at least has a rubber gasket to stop dust entering your camera...



If there's a rubber gasket at the mount but no seals elsewhere (zoom/focus rings, switches, etc.) then dust will still get in...



Kwanon said:


> None of my 3 L lenses are weather resistant... I believe only about 50% of L lenses are weather resistant



However, some of the 'current' L-series lenses are approaching 20 years of age. The majority of updated and newly-released L lenses in the past 8 years do have sealing (except where not feasible, like the TS-E lenses).


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Is it odd that Canon still makes new Lenses that aren't weather sealed?



Is it odd that Canon wants to make max. profit and thus uses every feature available for product differentiation?


----------



## surapon (Jan 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Weather sealing is a feature restricted to L-series lenses. Which new L-series lenses don't have weather sealing?



Dear sir, Mr. neuroanatomist, My teacher.
I just scan one page of EF Lens Work III " The Eyes of EOS ", The Book that CPS send me last year 2013.
Nice to talk with you again, Sir.
Surapon

PS, After my count, Total Canon Lenses up to 2010( 2012 ??) = 64 Lenses, Only 20 Lenses have weather sealed.


----------



## bobby samat (Jan 30, 2014)

i would take a rear seal on the 24-tse, but i dont know it it would actually help


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 30, 2014)

First it would be handy to understand exactly what "weather sealed" really means. If you put one thin gasket somewhere in the lens, you can legitimately advertise it as "weather sealed".

Unfortunately, there is no metric or standard for "weather sealed". It means what ever the marketing department says it means.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 31, 2014)

Zv said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > I guess its more a wish...
> ...



I was only using a Nikon as an example. Although the newer lenses I was referring to are the Canon 24, 28 & 35mm IS lenses.

I would welcome a rear rubber seal than none. Also considering the rubber Canon uses on their L lenses probably cost them less than $1 to fabricate, it's a bit of a joke!


----------



## Rudeofus (Jan 31, 2014)

I wonder how many here screaming for weather sealed lenses actually have an 1 series camera to go with it ...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 31, 2014)

Rudeofus said:


> I wonder how many here screaming for weather sealed lenses actually have an 1 series camera to go with it ...



It makes sense for the 5 and 7 series too, and besides that the lens itself benefits too. IMHO any point of entry that is sealed in some way is a plus. My 5D2 and 24-105L survived the deluge of a canopy filled with water draining itself on my camera without a hitch....


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rudeofus said:


> I wonder how many here screaming for weather sealed lenses actually have an 1 series camera to go with it ...



Not at all because the lens is most exposed to rain/dust/sand & it's easier to protect the smaller body part.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Weather sealing is a feature restricted to L-series lenses. Which new L-series lenses don't have weather sealing?
> ...



That's quite amazing. I would've guessed there was more...


----------



## gshocked (Feb 1, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rudeofus said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many here screaming for weather sealed lenses actually have an 1 series camera to go with it ...
> ...



I have the 5D3 and the same lens and I fear the day that this happens to my gear but there are a large number of posts sharing the same experience as yourself.

I also understand that is all to do with profit but it would also be a great marketing win if Canon claimed all their lenses were weather sealed, especially when attached to a 1, 5 and 7 series.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 1, 2014)

Because then you couldn't be charged more for one with weather sealing


----------



## gshocked (Feb 1, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Because then you couldn't be charged more for one with weather sealing



Sad but true!


----------

